# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تأثير العملية الجراحية في الرأس على شخصية الشخص

## أم أويس وفردوس

هل هناك تأثير للعملية الجراحية في الرأس على شخصية الشخص، أقصد عملية جراحية لعلاج الصرع هل تغير في شخصية الفرد من إجتماعي إلى إنطوائي أو العكس أو من الهدوء إلى الشراسة؟..

----------


## مروة عاشور

نعم قد يتأثر المريض نفسيًا بعد إجراء العملية الجراحية ولو لم تكن العملية لعلاج الصرع؛ فاللاضطرابات النفسية جسدية المنشأ كثيرًا ما تصيب المريض بعد إجراء عملية جراحية أو بعد التعرض لآلام متكررة, فيبقى في حالة خوف وتوتر شديد وقد تصيبه بعض الوساوس القهرية من توهم المرض أو عودة الآلام أوغيرها من الوساوس التي تجعل المريض بحاجة ماسة للعلاج السلوكي المعرفي؛ فيفحصه المختص النفسي ويبدد كل الأوهام ويبث الثقة في نفسه ويتم العلاج على جلسات متكررة مع ضرورة عرض المريض على طبيب نفسي إن استلزم الأمر لأعطائه العلاج الدوائي اللازم.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أقصد أن إحدى النساء كانت طيبة وخلوقة جدا وملتزمة بشكل لايتصور ولكنها كانت تعاني من الصرع سبب لها النسيان بكثرة وقلة في السمع،ثم أُجريت لها عملية جراحية استمرت نحو12 ساعة وقد قال الأطباء قد تفقد بعض المشاعر كالذوق والفن، وبعد العملية انقلب وضعها إلى كره لبعض الأشخاص وأصبحت سيئة الخلق بذيئة اللسان قوية التسلط وتركت علاقتها بنساء كن معها قبل وكونت علاقة مع أُخريات كان لها علاقة معهم بسيطة ولكن بعد العملية أصبحت قوية..وصراحة عجزت أفهم هذه الظاهرة هل عادت إلى طبيعتها الأساسية وكان المرض يضعفها ولما شافاها الله عادت أو الله أعلم لم أجد لهذه الظاهرة أي تفسير ولم أتمكن من سؤال استشارية مخ وأعصاب لكي أسألها والله أعلم..والحمد لله على نعمة العافية..

----------

